

Yet another note app for iPhone, iPad and Mac - kailuo
http://lkmake.com/note

======
king_magic
This looks pretty nicely done, and that it could be a nice note app. Tagging +
version history are pretty nice features to have in a Note app, and I like
that this is a lot lighter weight than Evernote or OneNote. I use OneNote for
_everything_ for work, and some things for home/personal projects, but I'd
rather just have another, dedicated, lighter-weight solution for home/personal
stuff (and I don't love Evernote), so I'm excited about this.

I just bought the iOS & OS X versions to play around with, and I have three
suggestions, if I may be so bold:

\- When quitting & reopening Note, I'd love to see my last few notes
automatically reopened (whatever notes I had open before I closed the app) and
positioned where they were. Kind of like Stickies.

\- Make the screenshots of the apps more prominent in some way on your landing
page, and make the feature descriptions (e.g., under "Editing History,
Multiple Tags, iCloud sync" more readable).

\- Ditch the black "LKMAKE" splash screen on the iOS version; it's jarring to
go from a full black screen to a full white screen when an app starts up.

And a bug report :)

\- I don't see notes from OS X syncing over to iOS, or vice versa. iCloud is
enabled for Note on both iOS and OS X, so something doesn't seem to be working
right here.

And finally, a crazy idea that I would totally pay extra for:

\- Ability to add notes to Note from the command line. Seriously. I would love
to be able to do this from my terminal:

note "Buy bread" -tags home, groceries

I know you can't integrate with iCloud outside of iOS/OS X App Store apps, but
I think you could build this pretty easily by having some backend web service
that notes get sent to, and when your iOS/OS X app starts up, it just
downloads new notes and adds them into the app, so it appears like a normal
sync. Hell, I'd be willing to build the backend for you.

Nice job and good luck!

~~~
kailuo
@king_magic Thanks for your feedback and suggestions. I love your idea about
command line noting, and I will try to build one :)

For the syncing issues, I will check on that. iCould sync is a little bit
confused: sometimes it synced in seconds, sometimes it just take a long time
... Anyway, I will focus on the sync issues in next updates.

Kai

------
quesera
Nice work! I've been looking for a proper Mac notes app with iOS syncing since
before iOS was called iOS.

So I have a list of criteria. Not a long list (in fact length of feature list
is a negative indicator -- I'm looking for something simple but of course it
has to be the kind of simple I'm looking for. :)

Versioning is awesome, and something I considered most-desired but least-
likely to find. I also like that you chose iCloud over a custom sync service,
for a lot of reasons.

Do you have any interest in using strong encryption for data at rest?

Two notes regarding marketing: "yet another X" is an in-joke among UNIX
people, so it works here, but might not fly in a wider audience. Also, posting
on a Saturday at 3am US/Pacific might be self-limiting..!

Nice work and good luck with it!

~~~
jekke
One more note-taking app. [http://www.voogla.com](http://www.voogla.com)

Works in in cloud from any device. Real-time, no sync.

~~~
king_magic
From the voogla site:

"We solved sync problems. Your data is stored in cloud and anybody in your
team can access it in real-time from any device thanks to responsive design."

The first part is one hell of a claim (one I'm quite skeptical of), and the
second part is downright bizarre. I'm not sure they know what "responsive
design" means.

In fact, most of the copy is poorly written. Not a good first impression.

~~~
lampa
You are right, copy needs more love. The best way is to try it. If data is
stored in database at server, than there is no sync between devices, right? If
you access it on the phone and from desktop, you always get latest data?

~~~
king_magic
I'm sorry, but the copy needs more than "love". It seems like you're
misrepresenting what the product actually is, and frankly, I'm _not_ going to
try it.

You say it's a note-taking app. The site seems to make it out to be about
"canned responses for teams" (still not really sure what that means), and
while it says a few things about note taking, it really just isn't clear what
the app actually _does_. Are notes... messages? Is this a replacement for
email or a replacement for Notes?

Beyond that - "If data is stored in database at server, than there is no sync
between devices, right?" \- sounds like Voogla only works online, then. Sync
issues are unavoidable when you bring in offline mode, and for a note-taking
app to be useful, you pretty much need offline mode. So please don't be
surprised that I find it _really_ hard to believe that you've "solved sync
problems".

I'm not going to trust my personal data to an app that is marketed like this.
It's either deliberately misrepresented, or the authors of both the copy & the
app have a poor understanding of the technical challenges they claim to be
solving. Either way, not interested.

------
schmooser
I'm using Simplenote as platform to save notes. It has iOS app for iPhone and
iPad, OSX app, web app. nvAlt also can sync with Simplenote via provided API.
And it's free. Tagging, review history are also supported.

One thing I can't be satisfied with Simplenote it's iPhone app. It's very
simple and UI is great but overall experience when editing and copy/pasting
text is poor compared to native iOS notes.

As of this app - do you provide some API to get notes back from your app?
iCloud doesn't and it's sometimes not very useful.

~~~
kailuo
Hi schmooser,

I am a Simplenote user too, and loved it. But like you said, their iPhone app
is too simple to use. Besides, I am not a fan of single window solution on the
Mac. So I build this app.

Currently the only way to connect your Simplenote data from Note is by
importing the data you exported from your Simplenote account in JSON format.

------
jvagner
Having recently spent a lot of time look at software hompages, I'd like to at
least commend you for a screenshot-rich landing page. Usually it's the first
thing I want, and satisfies 90% of my questions.

~~~
kailuo
You are right, thanks!

------
parley
What kind of conflict resolution does the syncing perform? If it is done
automatically by iCloud, what does it do when two notes are edited
simultaneously on two or more devices?

~~~
kailuo
I am afraid that note may fail to sync. iCloud can handle most of the
conflicts well if only one person is editing at a time.

------
capedape
What I'd like to see is the ability to append to a current note like you can
with the Drafts app to Evernote. Simplenote I can't do this as far as I can
tell, and I prefer the simplicity and speed of it to Evernote.

Also, the ability to bold text would allow me to ditch them both and use one
app (I'd settle for underlining or highlighting even). Best of luck on your
app.

~~~
kailuo
Thanks! There's still much more to be improved, it's 1.0.0 now :)

------
pandatigox
Just checked out the screenshots on the App Store. To whoever made it, you
shouldn't call "yet another app". Not only does it look better than the
default on iOS(duh!), but looks just as good as Evernote (though changing the
icon outline and having a better font palette wouldn't hurt). And it has
version control! Kudos, and hope much success with it

~~~
philfrasty
agree - the "yet" sounds unnecessarily negative to me (even when you have
started yet another wordpress blog before...)

------
ahmett
Nice job! off-topic: I use OneNote on Windows/Mac/iPhone, perfectly syncs to
your Microsoft account, rich text editing, password-protected pages, file
embedding etc, it all works just fine. I really recommend that.

------
dhucerbin
Add url scheme, so I could add add notes from drafts.app and use TextExpander
(you could add that to). Would be great if I could specify tags in url scheme.

~~~
kailuo
Sure :)

------
patman81
Is there a way to type a "tab" with this app on iOS. ByWord has an extra
button for tab.

Somehow I always use tabs to organize my notes.

~~~
kailuo
But I think having extra buttons is a cool idea, I will consider that. Thanks
:)

------
daniel_levine
Would love to be able to sync via Dropbox (disclaimer: I work on Platform at
Dropbox)

~~~
kailuo
@daniel_levine Thanks, I will consider that in future updates.

------
plg
is there a note app for iOS & Mac that can share notes with another person?

e.g. grocery list with my wife that we can both see and both edit?

PS google docs is not a note app PPS neither is iWork/Pages

~~~
lampa
Sure. Voogla ([http://www.voogla.com](http://www.voogla.com)) supports that.
You and wife login with same email and you can create, view and edit all notes
in real time on any device.

~~~
plg
Cool thx!!

------
bnkg99
Looks good, I'll give it a try!

